# Star Trek



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Anyone here like Star Trek.

I do but am not obcessive about it. I wouldn't put on pointed ears and go to a convention or anything like that but if it comes on the telly you'd have to lever me out of my chair with a crowbar.

Did anyone see "after they were famous" on the telly on Saturday. It was all about the lives of the enterprise crew, before, during, and after the series.

Some illusions shattered there.

Our Captain Kirk was a bit of a grandstander. Apparently he didn't like any of the cast getting more attention than him and had a lot of input in the editing room making sure of it didn't happen.

Spock was an alchoholic which surprised me.

Lt Auhora got so bored with it all that she was going to resign untill Martin Luther King talked her out of it.

None of them, even William Shatner, found real fame as actors an I suspect lived mainly off the royaltys of Star Trek for quite a long time untill the feature films were made.

The series itself was a flop and only ran it's third series due to pressure from a hard core of fans.

Some really good revealing telly on at the moment.

Got last nights showing of a Bruce Lee TV interview on video which I can't wait to see.


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

Mr and Mrs Eric are huge fans of the "Enterprise"....

The new series on sky was excellent....

We now have to wait a year for the next batch to appear on Sky...

_Eric


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I did like the original Star Trek,in the same way as I liked Dr Who,for the wobbling sets and monster costumes


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Just remembered something else.

After the last series finished the sets, including the complete bridge, was thrown in a skip.

Some wise person salvaged the captains chair and it went into an auction for Â£250000

A couple of the communicators went for Â£45000.

Oh and Dr. Mc Coys whirly scanner thing, was in fact a pepper grinder.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

William Shatner no real fame?

Does no one remember T.J.Hooker? A real true to life gritty cop show


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I thought Blakes Seven was cream

Anyone remember the old first showing of Quatermass and the Pit with Andre Morell. It was superb.

What happened to Sapphire and Steel, or was it Mineral Glass and Titanium


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Blakes 7,Survalan and the Federation,brings back a few memories.Sapphire and steel,was IMO a bit girly,because my sister liked it









Anyone remember Terrahawks?Now that was weird.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Oi BOG OFF

This is supposed to be about Star Trek









Go and start your own thread.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

It was not me who started deviating from Star Trek,I just went with the flow,but thank you for pointing out how incorrect I was Andy


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Twas a joke sir


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

I like older Star Trek episodes too although I'm not a Trekkie. Any more snippets from that documentary; I only managed to catch the tail end of it.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I know Andy. I was just kidding around too,sorry if it came over the wrong way


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

I've had enough of this.

I'm off.

Eric.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Is that off, as in beaming off, or off at warp 9, or just "off"!


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Buggered off, I think you'll find.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

....................ME TOO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cornelius (Feb 23, 2003)

I like the new "Enterprise" series, although I really, really, from the bottom of my heart and soul,hate the crappy,silly rockballad opening tune. Cannot have the sound on while it starts. First season reaches the end here in Sweden, always too late over Â´ere..

Liked something in every version of the series although the original series has the charms and all.

Quatermass and the Pit was ok, though it starts of a bit dull it is good in the end.









/henrik


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Star Trek............

...Brilliant.

G.


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

I'm a fan of all the series also, although not one of those overboard fans. We don't get the new enterprise series here so I can't comment. Deep Space 9 was great, but twords the end there I missed an episode here and there and couldn't follow it anymore. Ever notice they always get people with very distinct voices to play captain?

I was greatly amused that Will Wheaton (Ensign Crusher Dr. Crushers son) has his own web site. It's an interesting study of what being a child star can do to you, although I must say he's handled it OK.


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

Hi all,

The one thing I loved about Star Trek was, that every time they beamed down to a planet's surface, you just knew that the guy in the RED top was going to be creamed


----------

